# how much are these worth?



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

i was just wondering about what is a decent price for a juivie L333 pleco?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

depends on what you mean by juvie. But I would say a 1.5incher is prob $20ish..give or take


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

are you selling these?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

betatetra said:


> are you selling these?


???? no......

matti2uude breeds them, try giving him a shout


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

ok, i found a breeder already


----------

